# Boite d'envoi de Mail



## PAT13868 (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
Je rapatrie 2 adresses dans mail (une perso et une club-internet). J'ai constament dans la boite d'envoi des mails que j'ai déjà envoyés et / ou reçu. Même quand je la vide complètement des messages de ce type reviennent. Donc à chaque fois que j'ouvre mail j'ai systématiquement un message me disant qu'un message n'est pas parti alors que je sais qu'il l'est et parfois même un message que j'ai reçu et non envoyé.
Merci de l'aide que vous pourrez apporter à un recent adepte de mac.
cordialement


----------



## twinworld (14 Janvier 2009)

vous fermez l'application Mail. vous allez dans le dossier en suivant le chemin d'accès
.. /Utilisateurs/votre nom d'utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Mail/v_adresse_perso/Drafts/
vous prenez le dossier info.plist et vous le glissez *sur le bureau*

vous redémarrez Mail et vous regardez si ça fonctionne et si c'est réparé. Si c'est pas le cas, vous quittez Mail et vous faîtes pareil avec vos autres comptes. Quand le problème sera réglé, vous pourrez mettre les fichiers .plist du bureau à la poubelle.



Mail, ou toute autre application "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau" qu'on en parle. Go !


----------



## PAT13868 (16 Janvier 2009)

Désollé de ma réponse un peu tardive, ça fonctionne je ne suis pu ennuyé par ces mails intempestifs. 
Merci de la combine


----------

